# More Kydex



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I got new Kydex and Conealex (Faux Carbon Fiber) today. I’ll post my work when I’m done. I’m going to make a multi adjustable OWB with maybe an option of using it IWB. Still working on that in my head so it looks good.


----------

